# ATV plow edge: rubber, steel or poly. Also, plow wing?



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Any advice on what type of edge to use to not damage asphalt driveway? Does anyone have experience with Rubber Cal 725psi or 1500psi rubber plow edge? How long should it last?

Also, any advice on how to put a straight plow wing to prevent snow roll off from the sides?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

This year I'm trying a poly edge on my 72" UTV blade, it wasn't cheap but should last a long time and not damaged the surface. I haven't tried rubber yet.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. This was a poly website i found.

http://polyurethanesnowplowblades.com/Urethane_Snow_Plow_Blade_Prices.html

Prices not too bad but shipping was expensive.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

mikeyd915;1834553 said:


> Thanks. This was a poly website i found.
> 
> http://polyurethanesnowplowblades.com/Urethane_Snow_Plow_Blade_Prices.html
> 
> Prices not too bad but shipping was expensive.


Total on mine was $154.28 including shipping for a 1"x6"x72".

www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156077


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

mikeyd915;1835871 said:


> Anyone else?


I've never done any damage with the steel edge...wesport


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I guess I'll find out this year if the poly was worth the money, everyone seems to have different opinions so I had to give it a try myself.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

2 things to add...
1. The ATV plow doesn't provide enough down pressure to do damage.
2. The poly cutting edge will never scrape well on packed snow...see #1
If a steel cutting edge could damage asphalt driveways don't you think ALL the truck plows would have to have them? They provide a LOT more down pressure that your ATV plow.
Now if you just want it because, well that is a different animal all together. Good luck and let us know what you think...


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I probably fall in your last comment, I'm trying it just because. I don't plow for money I just plow to help out friends and family, never had a complaint about messing up anything and if I did they could shovel their own drive. I just want to try something different, my brother use to plow with city trucks that had the poly edge and really liked them so I thought I would give it a try just for the hell of it.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I never have done any damage to any asphalt or anything else with a steel blade on my atv. I would only use a poly blade if I had alot of paver drives/walks to do.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike_;1860814 said:


> I probably fall in your last comment, I'm trying it just because. I don't plow for money I just plow to help out friends and family, never had a complaint about messing up anything and if I did they could shovel their own drive. I just want to try something different, my brother use to plow with city trucks that had the poly edge and really liked them so I thought I would give it a try just for the hell of it.


Fair enough...please report back, I am interested in the "experiment" too.
On a side note, have you ever added weight to the blade to get a better scrape?
Seems if I go slow enough I can get some of the hard pack down but then I loose momentum...


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Doughboy12;1860870 said:


> Fair enough...please report back, I am interested in the "experiment" too.
> On a side note, have you ever added weight to the blade to get a better scrape?
> Seems if I go slow enough I can get some of the hard pack down but then I loose momentum...


Will do when we get some snow. I did add about 60 lbs to mine last year and a couple times added about 180 lbs...my co-pilot stood on the push tube :laughing: I've done the same thing, get the edge under the ice or hard pack and scrape slow it seems to pop up well (we'll see if the poly works as well). I haven't had a problem with momentum I'm pushing with an '07 Arctic Cat Prowler 650 with a 72" Eagle plow, I put some weight in the bed and run it in low range.

I like to upgrade to a newer UTV but they're out of my price range, I'll save my money relax and take a beer break  don't like payments.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike_;1860888 said:


> Will do when we get some snow. I did add about 60 lbs to mine last year and a couple times added about 180 lbs...my co-pilot stood on the push tube :laughing: I've done the same thing, get the edge under the ice or hard pack and scrape slow it seems to pop up well (we'll see if the poly works as well). I haven't had a problem with momentum I'm pushing with an '07 Arctic Cat Prowler 650 with a 72" Eagle plow, I put some weight in the bed and run it in low range.
> 
> I like to upgrade to a newer UTV but they're out of my price range, I'll save my money relax and take a beer break  don't like payments.


That was my plan too but I decided it was still unsafe plowing on my busy street so this year I am going all out with a truck plow...MVP+ or 3. hard pack should be a thing of the past.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

If I ever get serious about plowing I would get a plow for my truck, for now it's just something to do during the winter. I'm retired from my full-time job and work part-time for the local Fire/EMS, no time schedules for me I can plow at my convenience Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike_;1861403 said:


> If I ever get serious about plowing I would get a plow for my truck, for now it's just something to do during the winter. I'm retired from my full-time job and work part-time for the local Fire/EMS, no time schedules for me I can plow at my convenience Thumbs Up


***jealous***

:bluebounc Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Mike_ said:


> I guess I'll find out this year if the poly was worth the money, everyone seems to have different opinions so I had to give it a try myself.


I used a 6" wide by 1" thick hard rubber from Rubbercal.


----------

